# Surface RT oder Surface 2



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

Hallo,

Ich hatte letzten die Möglichkeit etwas mit einem Surface zu spielen und finde es recht interessant und überlege nun mir auch eines zu kaufen. Ich würde es fürs Studium benutzen (nur für kleine Mitschriften) und zum Surfen auf dem Sofa. Ich frage mich nun aber ob es nicht gescheiter ist gleich auf ein Surface 2 zu gehen?
So wie ich das gesehen habe bekommt man ein gut gebrauchtes RT mit Tastatur um ca. 300€. Das 2 gibt es aber noch nicht gebraucht und da bist dann mit Tastatur so bei ca. 550€. 
Lohnt der fast doppelte Preis?


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

Gleich ein Pro. Das RT ist ziemlich Sinnfrei.


----------



## Ahab (7. November 2013)

Halte einfach beide (oder Surface RT und Surface Pro) gegeneinander und entscheide anhand des Displays. Die 1080p stehen dem Surface 2 echt gut. Was den Prozessor angeht, ist es sicher auch nicht verkehrt gleich zu Tegra 4 (Surface 2) statt zu Tegra 3 (Surface RT) zu greifen, das würde bei dir aber nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen denke ich. 

Was ich an Surface 2 aber am besten im Vergleich zu Surface RT finde - was ich selbst völlig unterschätzt habe - ist die zweite Stufe beim Kickstand. Gerade beim Surfen auf der Couch macht das einen mega Unterschied, die zweite Stufe ist einfach viel stabiler und man kann das Surface deutlich sicherer auf dem Schoß abstellen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. November 2013)

Blos kein RT


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2013)

Und das Pro ist ausgeschlossen?

MfG


----------



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

Von den Funktionen her sind aber beide Gerät gleich oder. Das heißt der unterschied besteht in der Hardware nicht in der Software also was ich mit den Gerät machen kann oder?
Ja Full HD und der Kickstand sind denke ich schon gute plus Punkte für das surface 2.
Beim Pro ist ja noch der Stift dabei kann man den für ein 2er oder RT nachrüsten oder wird der nicht unterstützt?


----------



## Apfelringo (7. November 2013)

Warum ist das Rt denn sinnfrei ? Weil keine Windows Programme darauf laufen ? ist dann ein ipad und nexus 10 auch sinnfrei ?
Das Rt ist super bietet alle Funktionen eines Tablets und darüber hinaus, durch den usb Anschluss und das vorinstallierte Office. Im Appstore gibt es das meiste was wichtig ist, Skype, Nachrichtenapps, dropbox etc...
Das einzige was stört ist das 16:9 Format, da gefällt mir das 4:3 des Ipads besser.
Ok, wenn es das Geld zulässt nimm das Surface 2, weil im Vorgänger ist der Prozessor doch etwas langsam und der 2 stufige Kickstand macht das Arbeiten noch etwas leichter.


----------



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

Bezüglich RT war ich auch erst skeptisch aber ich habe auch noch einen Laptop und einen PC von daher denke ich brauche ich nicht umbedingt ein Windows 8 am Tablet. Hatte vorher ein Ipad2 von der Arbeit aus was ich jetzt zurück geben musste und da habe ich außer einem Ebook app gar nichts installiert. Den Vorteil bei den RT geräten sehe ich aber darin das Office schon dabei ist was ja sonst auch noch mal 100€ kostet


----------



## Atothedrian (7. November 2013)

Wenn du nur Surfen und Notzien bzw. mit Office arbeiten willst lohnt der Aufpreis zum Pro (2) nicht.

RT bringt MS Office mit , Pro nicht. Auf RT kannst du keine x86 Windows Programme installieren, sonder nur aus dem App Store. Nach deiner Anforderungsbeschreibung ist das aber egal.
Das RT ist zudem auch noch leichter. Das Pro mit 900g aufm Sofa zum surfen halten geht schon in die Arme nach ner Zeit 

Wenn du also nicht vorhast Windows Programm aus dem Internet oder whatever nachzuinstallieren nimm das RT(Im App Store gibs auch einiges, ich finde der wird immer zu unrecht als Unbrauchbar deklariert). 

Solltest aber schon zum RT 2 greifen. Heißt Jetzt ja nur noch Surface 2 (RT haben sie im Namen gestrichen).


----------



## Ahab (7. November 2013)

Der Stift vom Pro funktioniert nur mit dem Pro, nicht mit den RT Surfaces. Du kannst dir aber einen kapazitiven Stylus nachkaufen. Die sind aber deutlich gröber.

Immer dieses Anti-RT Gewäsch...


----------



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

Ja ich denke ich werde noch bis ende des Jahres warten ob sie beim Preis was tut bzw. es gebrauchte Surface 2 gibt. Gibt ja immer wieder Leute die es nach ner Woche wieder verkaufen weils nicht gefällt. 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. November 2013)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Warum ist das Rt denn sinnfrei ? Weil keine Windows Programme darauf laufen ? ist dann ein ipad und nexus 10 auch sinnfrei ?


Es gibt einen riesen Unterschied: Das Software-Angebot für RT ist noch recht überschaubar. Das ist bei iPad oder Android (Nexus 10) nicht der Fall.
Darum entweder gleiche in Surface 2 (sämtliche Windows-Software läuft) oder eben iPad oder Android.
RT ist zur Zeit wirklich einfach sinnfrei.


----------



## doNmartinez (7. November 2013)

Hey, ich habe jetzt seit Oktober ein Surface RT, welches ich noch über die Uni beziehen konnte und welches mich deshalb nur 196€ gekostet hat. Habe dazu noch ein Touch Cover genommen, welches das Display optimal schützt und zum schreiben nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit wunderbar ausreicht. Wie ich finde war das ein unschlagbares Angebot, zumal es die erste Generation des Gerätes ist.
Die Verbesserungspunkte des Surface 2 wurden von meinen Vorrednern ja bereits angesprochen, weshalb ich darauf nicht weiter eingehe. Ich kann es dir nur wärmstens empfehlen und würde dir im Moment auch eher zum Surface 2 raten. Gerade im Arbeitsalltag erleichtert es dir sehr viel. Da du ohnehin, genau wie ich, noch einen Desktop-PC und einen Lappi hast, ist es genau die richtige Ergänzung, vor allem in Kombination mit Win 8(.1) auf den anderen Geräten.
Zum Thema Stift: Der Pro-Stift funktioniert nicht mit dem Surface RT. Ich kann dir wenn du mit einem Stift schreiben willst nur wärmstens den Adonit Jot Pro V2 empfehlen. Das ist der beste kapazitive Stift, den du bekommen kannst. Lass dich nicht von den Rezensionen in die Irre führen. Ich benutze ihn seit Oktober durchgängig mit meinem RT und habe keine Kratzer, noch Ermüdungserscheinungen des Stifts. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was die Leute mit ihren Geräten machen, aber wenn man sorgsam mit seinem Gerät umgeht, dann hast du sowas nicht. Ausserdem ist er sehr präzise im Gegensatz zu anderen Stiften und liegt wie ein normaler Stift in der Hand.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Martin.


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Es gibt einen riesen Unterschied: Das Software-Angebot für RT ist noch recht überschaubar. Das ist bei iPad oder Android (Nexus 10) nicht der Fall.
> Darum entweder gleiche in Surface 2 (sämtliche Windows-Software läuft) oder eben iPad oder Android.
> RT ist zur Zeit wirklich einfach sinnfrei.


Die Frage ist doch, was bringt einem das Mehrangebot an Furzapps und Nacktscannern? 

MfG


----------



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

denke auch das wen man die Apps mal auf die Reduzieren würde die aus Sinnvoll sind, sich die Zahl bestimmt sehr minimieren würde. Die Apps sind ja glaube ich die gleichen wie bei 8.1 am PC und naja ich benutze apps für die Bahn und zum radio hören und vielleicht noch Ebay aber dann ist auch schon schluss. Das gibts halt auch bei Windows RT.
Wie schon gesagt hatte ich 2 Jahre ein IPad von der Firma und da sind im grunde keine Apps drauf gelandet weil ich es einfach nicht gebraucht habe. Deshlab schreckt mich das nicht.
Habe mir die 10 Zoll Geräte letztes bei Saturn mal angeschaut und zum "richtigen" Arbeiten sind die mir einfach zu klein also als Laptop ersatz.


----------



## Phantom17 (7. November 2013)

Hey 
ich habe jetzt sein 1,5 Wochen das surface rt,  da es der örtliche MM für 300€ inklusive touch cover angeboten hat.  Ich kann es dir empfehlen und wenn du auf die Vorteile des surface 2 verzichten kannst ist es echt super. Ruckler oder sonstiges habe ich nicht bemerkt.  Der Tegra 3 reicht da vollkommen aus. 

Zum touch cover:

Ich habe gerade einen 6 seitigen Bericht mit den surface geschrieben und finde es echt angenehm darauf zu schreiben.


----------



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

Phantom17 schrieb:


> Hey
> ich habe jetzt sein 1,5 Wochen das surface rt,  da es der örtliche MM für 300€ inklusive touch cover angeboten hat.  Ich kann es dir empfehlen und wenn du auf die Vorteile des surface 2 verzichten kannst ist es echt super. Ruckler oder sonstiges habe ich nicht bemerkt.  Der Tegra 3 reicht da vollkommen aus.
> 
> Zum touch cover:
> ...


 
Habe das schreiben kurz testen können da war ich noch nicht so 100% begeistert aber ich denke das ist wie mit jeder neuen Tastatur, am  anfang muss man sich immer erst mal dran gewöhnen. Wie bist du mit dem Akku zu frieden der soll beim 2er ja deutlich besser sein als beim RT?


----------



## Phantom17 (7. November 2013)

Also ich komme mit dem rt gut über den Tag, das bedeutet 2 Stunden sbahn fahrt in der ich damit Spiele oder schreibe und dazu Musik höre, dann noch eine Stunde pause im Praktikum in der ich über Hotspot am Handy surfe.  Und am abend schau ich meistens noch 2 -  3 Stunden Videos oder surfe im Web. Danach habe ich noch so ca. 25 -  30 % Akku.  Also ich finde das ausreichend

Ps: im Standby und bei wenig Nutzung hält es auch 2 Tage ohne auf zuladen


----------



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

Ja das reicht auch denke ich. In der Regel ist man je selten mehr wie einen Tag ohne Strom hierzulande.


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2013)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Habe das schreiben kurz testen können da war ich noch nicht so 100% begeistert aber ich denke das ist wie mit jeder neuen Tastatur, am anfang muss man sich immer erst mal dran gewöhnen. Wie bist du mit dem Akku zu frieden der soll beim 2er ja deutlich besser sein als beim RT?



Und immer noch besser als Touchscreen-schreiben. 

MfG


----------



## Betschi (7. November 2013)

Ich besitze seit kurzem auch ein Surface 2 und bin sehr zufrieden. Für mich als Student sehr gut geeignet


----------



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

Sind die Touchcover eigentlich beim RT und beim 2er gleich? bzw. kann man ein Touchcover vom RT auch am 2er nutzen?


----------



## Ahab (7. November 2013)

Ja die sind untereinander kompatibel.


----------



## Tymotee (18. November 2013)

So habe Thema noch mal ausgegraben. 
Habe mir heute ein Surface 2 Bundle bestellt. Das gibt zur Zeit bei Notebooksbilliger.de. Das Bundle ist mit Typ Cover 2- 32GB Speicherkarte und 25€ MS Store Gutschein für 444€. Ist das 32GB Model. 
Preis der Einzelteile liegt so bei ca. 600€
Microsoft Surface 2 32GB inkl. Surface Type Cover 2, 32GB Sandisk MicroSD Karte & 25 € Windows Store Guthaben bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2013)

Sag mal Bescheid wie es sich so schlägt, wie der Softwaresupport ist und dein persönlicher Eindruck/ Zufriedenheit. 

MfG


----------



## Tymotee (18. November 2013)

Werde ich machen. Wenns gut geht habe ich es am Freitag- Lieferzeit 3-4 Tage.


----------

